

Screen shots of source code seen in TV and film - jgrahamc
http://moviecode.tumblr.com/

======
whalesalad
Does anyone know what monospace font is used in Elysium? I thought while
watching it that it was a really good looking font. I'd love to use it myself.

Screenshot from the blog:
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/03cdd6a57e4e8227386f5affce47c627/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/03cdd6a57e4e8227386f5affce47c627/tumblr_mytx7hFJaC1tognpro1_1280.png)

~~~
jgrahamc
FF Isonorm Monospaced

[http://www.identifont.com/show?3K3](http://www.identifont.com/show?3K3)

------
news_to_me
Now I need one of those glass screens to code on.

~~~
IceyEC
Me too, maybe we can start a kickstarter project to make that happen!

